# african masks



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

like the look of these files and decided to machine out 4 masks
using butternut wood 

machining masks from butternut wood - YouTube african masks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Stan know little or nothing about cnc routing but those turn out really nice love the finished product


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice carves, Stan. If you don't mind, and they aren't proprietary, where did you get the STL files for these?


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd like to know as well, even if there's a fee to buy them. Pretty cool project.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Stan,
Nice project that you don't see everyday.

I looked at your profile to see what CNC system you are using but your profile page is a little lacking. What did you use to carve them?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Stan, which stain did you use to get to the final colour?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*thanks everyone*

This site is always friendly..........................
The files came from googling *.stl 3D african masks free for the download,got about 7 
these four were the best ones .
Then i stuffed them into aspire and created a toolpath for my mach3 based machine .
I used 3in long 1/4 dia endmill and a 3 in long 1/4 ball nose.
I needed the lenght as the wood was just over 2 in thick and i need to be able to clear 
the collet and also my dust collector,in fact a bit longer bit would be better but i always worry about long bits snapping off.
I also use a collet extension form a company in the USA which works real well no vibration etc.Takes awhile as you are only taking off about 3/16 to .25 per pass and butternut is a soft wood .
After the raw cut and sanding a bit i used a minwax walnut stain ,one heavy coat and in 4 min wipe it---then the 3 coats of brush laquer
(they look good and smell good)


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

You are truly a person with quality ideas and know how to use/deal with them.

Congrats on another job well done!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*mind boggle*

this cnc stuff is just fantastic,keeps ones interest at 100%


----------

